# 26cm rooflight wanted ... Ooops it's 28cm



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi all,

Due to leaking in recent heavy rain I have removed the rooflight in preparation for re-sealing.

Need to replace the rotten wood but that is no problem.

I thought it would be good to have a clear rooflight so I can watch the stars, rain, snow, whatever, but cannot locate one small enough.

Any suggestions on suppliers much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

26cm? That's an odd size will 28x28 fit? Cheap as chips


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*DELETE PLEEEZ*

26cm? That's an odd size will 28x28 fit? Cheap as chips


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*26cm rooflight*

you can get bigger spy holes ,are you sure on that size?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you make the opening 28mm you will find one a lot easier.Ive never seen a 26mm opening.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Ah, thanks for those replies, I was measuring the rooflight and going by that, the actual opening is indeed 28cms  

Any advice re supplier please, my internet is so slow it takes me ages to 'surf'.

Thanks again


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Rooflights/rooflights.htm


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Techno100, seems a good price.


----------

